#  > Mining Zone >  > Mining engineering >  >  >      Introduction to mining

## khalled

Introduction to mining
       RIO TINTO


            .             RIO TINTO.

     RIO TINTO      

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Introduction to mining            .

               ,             .

         ,       ,            .

  :     !
                 .

             ,             .


1-           


   ,      



      Start.exe

2-      ,      CONTINUE
  Introduction to Mining
  Introduction to Mining
3-         :


From Pit to Port and Beyond            .         :
Strip Mining    ,        Coal Mining        .

Open Pit Mining    ,                   .

Underground Mining                  .

From Pit to Port and Beyond
From Pit to Port and Beyond
           ,                  .

    ,       .

Mining Terms  


Mining Terms  
Glossary of Mining Terms               ,            .
Glossary of Mining Terms
Glossary of Mining Terms
  :   
    ͔         ,                    .

        ,        .

RIO TINTOs Mining Operations     ,                         , , , ,    .
                     .



 : 240  

 : ZIP

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link



*
<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More:     Introduction to mining

----------

